# To every guy saying the height cutoff is at 5'9



## audimax (Nov 30, 2020)

Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9. 
The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.

Tldr: get to 5'11


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 30, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 30, 2020)

cope you can easily get to 5'11 with shoes and lifts


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 30, 2020)

*6'1


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Nov 30, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> cope you can easily get to 5'11 with shoes and lifts


he is not 5'9". 5'9" can easily appear as 6'0" if he tried hard enough.


----------



## everydayfun (Nov 30, 2020)

I dont know, I'm 5'11, and girls would literally say "omg you're so tall" they think i'm 6 ft or 6'1. In the past year or so i've been frauding to 6'1 and they comment on it even more. I don't feel like they'd say "you're so tall" if it were bare minimum.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Nov 30, 2020)

I am 5'11 and even 5'6 girls think I am tall. Only bitches calling me short are 6'2 lmao


----------



## itis123 (Nov 30, 2020)

cut off is at 6ft. Anybody below is a manlet including me.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 30, 2020)

@haters on my last thread
6 ft is Manlet in 2020, 6’1” needed to be treated HUMAN


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 30, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> @haters on my last thread
> 6 ft is Manlet in 2020, 6’1” needed to be treated HUMAN



COPE it's 2020 fool need to be a 7 foot giraffe mofo to get a 2/10 warpig!


----------



## Kenickie (Nov 30, 2020)

Height is cope just be 7 PSL


----------



## WtfAmIDoingHere (Nov 30, 2020)

You’re probably a small boi overall


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 30, 2020)

height cutoff for god tier height is 6'4"
height cutoff for good height is 6'
height cutoff for acceptable height is whatever the average is in ur country
height cutoff for being human is whatever average is - 1 standard deviation


----------



## loksr (Nov 30, 2020)

Ask me how I know you're 5'9" with shoes on and have really shit frame


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 30, 2020)

cutoff is 5'10"


----------



## audreyen (Nov 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> cutoff is 5'10"


Yeah agree 5’10 minimum to be a male human being


----------



## brainded (Nov 30, 2020)

audimax said:


> Tldr: get to 5'11



how


----------



## itis123 (Nov 30, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> Yeah agree 5’10 minimum to be a male human being





BigBoy said:


> cutoff is 5'10"


there's really no difference between any height between 5'8-5'11. It's acceptable but still very short and not worth it to get LL to move from 5'8 to '10 or '11. Each inch only starts actually making a difference once youre 6ft and above.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 30, 2020)

everydayfun said:


> I dont know, I'm 5'11, and girls would literally say "omg you're so tall" they think i'm 6 ft or 6'1. In the past year or so i've been frauding to 6'1 and they comment on it even more. I don't feel like they'd say "you're so tall" if it were bare minimum.


It’s either short or tall with women there’s no average height


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 30, 2020)

itis123 said:


> there's really no difference between any height between 5'8-5'11. It's acceptable but still very short and not worth it to get LL to move from 5'8 to '10 or '11. Each inch only starts actually making a difference once youre 6ft and above.


You’re not very bright


----------



## itis123 (Nov 30, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> You’re not very bright


no im just saying that if youre slightly below 5'10 lets say 5'8 for example. You probably wont be seen any different if you got LL and moved to 5'10 or 11. Youre still gonna be short.


----------



## isis_Bleach (Nov 30, 2020)

5'11 will be clowned on if hes in a group of 6'1+


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 30, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> height cutoff for god tier height is 6'4"
> height cutoff for good height is 6'
> height cutoff for acceptable height is whatever the average is in ur country
> height cutoff for being human is whatever average is - 1 standard deviation


life begins for men at 6'4"


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 30, 2020)

itis123 said:


> no im just saying that if youre slightly below 5'10 lets say 5'8 for example. You probably wont be seen any different if you got LL and moved to 5'10 or 11. Youre still gonna be short.








Yea going from 50% acceptance to 90% is nothing


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 30, 2020)

itis123 said:


> there's really no difference between any height between 5'8-5'11. It's acceptable but still very short and not worth it to get LL to move from 5'8 to '10 or '11. Each inch only starts actually making a difference once youre 6ft and above.


every inch between 5'8"-5'11" is the difference between life and death.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 30, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> View attachment 840136
> 
> Yea going from 50% acceptance to 90% is nothing


bruh that graph going down @ 73 is such cope what cuck made this


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 30, 2020)

Native said:


> life begins for men at 6'4"


if ur face is subpar then yeah. 
But if ur good looking u can get away with 6'


----------



## itis123 (Nov 30, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> every inch between 5'8"-5'11" is the difference between life and death.


Idk maybe. For me I wouldnt care if i was 5'8 (im 5'10). I put any height between 5'8 - 5'11 in the same bracket.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 30, 2020)

Native said:


> bruh that graph going down @ 73 is such cope what cuck made this


That probably has to do with peoples faces at taller heights so I would disregard it after 6’ but before that it’s very accurate


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 30, 2020)

itis123 said:


> Idk maybe. For me I wouldnt care if i was 5'8 (im 5'10). I put any height between 5'8 - 5'11 in the same bracket.


Lmao go outside the irl difference is a lot


----------



## itis123 (Nov 30, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> Lmao go outside the irl difference is a lot


I dont think it's that big of a difference. Even before i started spending a lot of time on this site I still thought the same. Now the difference between 6ft and 6'3 is a lot i think. Height only starts becoming a halo after like 6'1 and thats when each inch starts to make a difference imo.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 30, 2020)

Cope, 6'2 Is manlet cut off


----------



## 000 (Nov 30, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


People don’t realize how important posture and stretching is for height gains.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Dec 1, 2020)

*You need to be at least 6ft1 for height to not be an issue.*
Between 2 guys who look similar facially, a woman always picks the taller one.


----------



## The giga incel (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


Where so you live ?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

It's rule of SIXES for a reason.

Anyone who thinks 6 feet is tall is delusional.

Anyone who thinks cutoff isn't 6 feet and 6 feet is bare minimum is delusional.

Girls don't think 6 feet guys are tall.

Tall starts at 6'4''.

Get it trough your thick coping fucking skulls


----------



## Victordobado (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> It's rule of SIXES for a reason.
> 
> Anyone who thinks 6 feet is tall is delusional.
> 
> ...


Idk. I’m somewhere between 6’2”-6’3” and I’ve always been called tall by guys and girls. I think being a legit 6’2”+ is tall enough.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

Victordobado said:


> Idk. I’m somewhere between 6’2”-6’3” and I’ve always been called tall by guys and girls. I think being a legit 6’2”+ is tall enough.


Not in EU


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 1, 2020)

itis123 said:


> I dont think it's that big of a difference. Even before i started spending a lot of time on this site I still thought the same. Now the difference between 6ft and 6'3 is a lot i think. Height only starts becoming a halo after like 6'1 and thats when each inch starts to make a difference imo.


im 5' 8", my friend is 6' 0" 

4in difference
he dwarfs me
10cm diff isnt that big????????


----------



## Deleted member 8090 (Dec 1, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> *6'1


Truecel height


----------



## Littleboy (Dec 1, 2020)

We know.


----------



## spark (Dec 1, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> cope you can easily get to 5'11 with shoes and lifts


obv 5'11 barefoot he meant 6ft with shoes


----------



## spark (Dec 1, 2020)

everydayfun said:


> I dont know, I'm 5'11, and girls would literally say "omg you're so tall" they think i'm 6 ft or 6'1. In the past year or so i've been frauding to 6'1 and they comment on it even more. I don't feel like they'd say "you're so tall" if it were bare minimum.


Depends where you're from. In non-Southern Europe it's average for young men so nobody would comment that you're so tall here.


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> he is not 5'9". 5'9" can easily appear as 6'0" if he tried hard enough.


I am barefoot 5'9, measured several times with doctors at any time of the day. With shoes on I am 178 or 179, but girls have shoes on too. So that doesnt count
@loksr 

@The giga incel germany


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

Reason why I made this thread is the girl Im currently dating is 5'9 too and even yesterday when we wanted to meet she said she wants to go home first and change her shoes because she is like 6'1 in those she had on. Once she asked me if I shrank lmao just because I stood barefoot next to her while she was wearing shoes


----------



## blackestofpills (Dec 1, 2020)

Can confirm
I'm 5'9 manlet, and girls have called me short in my face


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

And who the fuck cares about shoe frauding
You can do this if you go clubbing maybe, but every girl that you see more often will see you barefoot, so there is no point in frauding besides wearing air max or boots


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


where are you from?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2020)

op you're 5'9 with shoes
5'10 guys dont get negative comments about their height, tinder excluded


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 1, 2020)

isis_Bleach said:


> 5'11 will be clowned on if hes in a group of 6'1+


no he wont jfl


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> It's rule of SIXES for a reason.
> 
> Anyone who thinks 6 feet is tall is delusional.
> 
> ...


Are you retarded. 5ft 11 is tall. Irl.


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


6’3 in tall places like scandinavia


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Are you retarded. 5ft 11 is tall. Irl.


its not retard


----------



## nonserviam (Dec 1, 2020)

5’10 shouldn’t be a problem
Depends on your lifts and face


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> its not retard


Yes it is girls think 5ft 11 is 6ft. They always overestimate, cuz every dude frauds their height by 2 inches. And 5ft11 guys say they are 6ft.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes it is girls think 5ft 11 is 6ft. They always overestimate, cuz every dude frauds their height by 2 inches. And 5ft11 guys say they are 6ft.


Get a load of this cope lmao


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Get a load of this cope lmao


Its true. Girls always think im 6ft 4 6ft 5, when I'm 6ft 3. And i have a 6ft 6 friends who gurls think is like 6ft 10 lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 1, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> cope you can easily get to 5'11 with shoes and lifts


this. if you tell girls youre 5'9 youre a moron. if youre actually 5'9 get to 5'11/6ft in lifts then add one or two inches if they ask. they dont have a clue about height


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its true. Girls always think im 6ft 4 6ft 5, when I'm 6ft 3. And i have a 6ft 6 friends who gurls think is like 6ft 10 lol.


maybe in Japan, not Kosovo


----------



## johncruz12345 (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> maybe in Japan, not Kosovo


Wtf is kosovo.


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 1, 2020)

after 5ft10 height is not the problem but face is everything after that


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 1, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> maybe in Japan, not Kosovo


this is true in northern europe...


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you live in a tall country like the nl


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


1.80 /6ft agreed.

I mean its not like you cant date at 5ft9 but its still a relatively negative trait unfortunately.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 1, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> this. if you tell girls youre 5'9 youre a moron. if youre actually 5'9 get to 5'11/6ft in lifts then add one or two inches if they ask. they dont have a clue about height



jfl at being honest with your height
not even normies do that
5'7 people say they're 5'9


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 1, 2020)

Im 5'11 and get called tall all the time but tbh I live in north Brazil where the cutoff is much lower


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> this. if you tell girls youre 5'9 youre a moron. if youre actually 5'9 get to 5'11/6ft in lifts then add one or two inches if they ask. they dont have a clue about height


I dont know what kind of retarded girls you talk to. If she is the same height as me, how can I claim to be 5'11? She was already suspicious when I added only 2cm. 
And as I said, I am a true 5'9 not frauded, but here in germany it is considered short


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Do you live in a tall country like the nl


Germany


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> I dont know what kind of retarded girls you talk to. If she is the same height as me, how can I claim to be 5'11? She was already suspicious when I added only 2cm.
> And as I said, I am a true 5'9 not frauded, but here in germany it is considered short


You live in germany

Should have mentioned that


----------



## itis123 (Dec 1, 2020)

everyone who keeps reacting with huh. What i meant was LL is not worth it if you're like 5'8 and want to be 5'10 . It really wont make much of a difference and if youre insecure about it just wear lifts.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Germany


Standards are different in germany. Americans are shorter. 5'10 is manlet in nl but that doesn't mean 5'10 is manlet


----------



## Soalian (Dec 1, 2020)

000 said:


> People don’t realize how important posture and stretching is for height gains.


Agree.

My spine is slightly curved, to the front (slight apt), and to the left. Should I go see a professional, to try to straighten my spine?

By my estimates, I could gain at least two inches, by straightening my spine non-surgically.


----------



## audimax (Dec 1, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Agree.
> 
> My spine is slightly curved, to the front (slight apt), and to the left. Should I go see a professional, to try to straighten my spine?
> 
> By my estimates, I could gain at least two inches, by straightening my spine non-surgically.


Thought about this too, what kind of professional do you have to go to?


----------



## 000 (Dec 1, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Agree.
> 
> My spine is slightly curved, to the front (slight apt), and to the left. Should I go see a professional, to try to straighten my spine?
> 
> By my estimates, I could gain at least two inches, by straightening my spine non-surgically.


Yes do it


----------



## Soalian (Dec 1, 2020)

audimax said:


> Thought about this too, what kind of professional do you have to go to?


That's the thing, IDK whether I have to consult with an Ostheopath doctor, or a Chiro, or others?

I'm not really knowledgeable in this area.


----------



## 000 (Dec 1, 2020)

Soalian said:


> That's the thing, IDK whether I have to consult with an Ostheopath doctor, or a Chiro, or others?
> 
> I'm not really knowledgeable in this area.


Talk to Looksmaxxing Doc on YouTube, and yes talk to skilled people on this subject to help improve posture. Also, I don’t tell everyone this, but get Neurocranial restructuring also, what they do is inflate a balloon in specific parts in your nose to adjust the sphenoid, and most bones in your skull are connected to it, so it shifts everything back into place eventually, and this also improves posture because your skull is a 5 kg bowling ball sitting on a stick (your spine).


----------



## Soalian (Dec 1, 2020)

000 said:


> Talk to Looksmaxxing Doc on YouTube, and yes talk to skilled people on this subject to help improve posture. Also, I don’t tell everyone this, but get Neurocranial restructuring also, what they do is inflate a balloon in specific parts in your nose to adjust the sphenoid, and most bones in your skull are connected to it, so it shifts everything back into place eventually, and this also improves posture because your skull is a 5 kg bowling ball sitting on a stick (your spine).


Thanks, never heard on that, I'm going to do further research on the subject.


----------



## 000 (Dec 1, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Thanks, never heard on that, I'm going to do further research on the subject.


Look at Dr Deanna Simonson on YouTube and her website


----------



## Soalian (Dec 1, 2020)

000 said:


> Look at Dr Deanna Simonson on YouTube and her website


Thanks for the rec.

My head posture seems good, I only have very slight apt (or so I think), and curved slightly curved to the left.

I know I'm not a candidate for any spine-related straightening surgery with only such slight deviations.


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 2, 2020)

Native said:


> life begins for men at 6'4"


So why has yours not yet begun?
Height larper? You are really 5'2?


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 2, 2020)

Idfkbruh said:


> View attachment 840136
> 
> Yea going from 50% acceptance to 90% is nothing


6' masterrace confirmed tbh
If you are below or above 6' it is fucking over


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 2, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> So why has yours not yet begun?
> Height larper? You are really 5'2?


no i was just being retarded, life doesn't really begin at 6'4" it's more of a combo of face and height obviously

idk man im degenerate but dude ngl im so deprived of any human interaction at all this response gave me dopamine just to talk to another human legit


----------



## Twigg (Dec 2, 2020)

I’m 6’2 And get negative treatment from women having a confident personality and face are more important


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 2, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11


mention that you're in germany 

also are you 5'9 morning or evening height?


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 2, 2020)

Native said:


> no i was just being retarded, life doesn't really begin at 6'4" it's more of a combo of face and height obviously
> 
> idk man im degenerate but dude ngl im so deprived of any human interaction at all this response gave me dopamine just to talk to another human legit


Just be straightforward with girls bro srs


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 2, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Just be straightforward with girls bro srs


Do u have discord


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 2, 2020)

Native said:


> Do u have discord


Yes but I am too mentally fucked to converse with anyone on it. The days of me being a normal human being are over bro, gone with the wind.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm only 5'10 and 6' in shoes. Some people call me tall and some call me short. It's so confusing.


----------



## Brian Peppers (Dec 3, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> every inch between 5'8"-5'11" is the difference between life and death.



True. It's why actors like 5'9 Stallone wear built up shoes.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Dec 3, 2020)

Well, 5'9 IS the official cut off where you have access to the majority of girls according to online dating data.
Then one could always argue if girls really can tell who really is 5'9 or not irl...


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m 5’11.5 in Nordic country and I feel neither tall nor short, I think in western Europe the cutoff is 5’11 because that’s about average in most countries here, and I have met several 5’9 dudes and I didn’t think they were terribly short, but of course, taller is better


----------



## MewingJBP (Dec 3, 2020)

It's relative to others people's height I'm close to 5'11 and gett low key mocked by +6'2 guys, one of my bosses was like 6'8 or something fucking brutal

btw in europe 5'10 get mogged by women everytime I go out in europe 6'1 is bare minimum adult male height

Tall guys will always treat you like as subordinate/inferior but there are a minority of women who will still date you even if you're shorter, happened to me once


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Dec 3, 2020)

Get it right.

Manlet cut-off point is 5'10

Every girl you talked to has been lied to by frauding idiots claiming 6 foot, so they all think "AH AS LONG AS HE'S AT LEAST 5'11".

It's 5'10.

5'9 can get away with it if they have super good frame. 5'8 like me and you need lifts or it's over for looking at making moves on Stacies.


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m 5’9-5’9.5” in the US, and I personally feel on the shorter side. It’s apparent when I go to airports. No one has even given me shit about my height, though.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m 5’9 and I can literally count on one finger how many times a tinder chick has had a problem with my height. Not one has commented about it in person, only about 5 out of a couple hundred I’ve messaged have even have even asked me what my height was, and only 1 stopped talking to me after I told her and it’s because she was also 5’9 which is understandable. And on hinge, you set height in your profile and girls can set height requirements, but tons of hot girls still show up in my feed. 

I’m not saying height doesn’t matter because that’s stupid, but the meme that non-ugly/obese girls won’t settle for anything less than 5’11-6’0 isn’t true at all from my experience.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 3, 2020)

Soalian said:


> Agree.
> 
> My spine is slightly curved, to the front (slight apt), and to the left. Should I go see a professional, to try to straighten my spine?
> 
> By my estimates, I could gain at least two inches, by straightening my spine non-surgically.


Hindi squat - 5 minutes per day
Lunge stretch - 2 minutes/leg per day
Glute bridge - 3 sets of 20
RKC Plank - 5 minutes per day 
Butterfly stretch - 2 minutes per day
Seated hip flexor stretch - 2 minutes/leg per day

While making sure to do deadlifts and squats with PROPER FORM at the gym. You can also do some ab workout but make sure they’re ones that don’t work the hip flexors too much. Do this and I guarantee your APT will go away. Don’t waste your money on a doctor visit and physical therapy. Your glutes and your core are probably very weak and your hips and hamstrings are tight.


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Dec 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> height cutoff for acceptable height is whatever the average is in ur country



girls don't want average.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Dec 3, 2020)

bl0odyme5s said:


> girls don't want average.


ur coping with the fact you are well below average and thus incel by pretending to be average and claiming girls dont like you because "hurr they only want top 0.1% guys" when in reality - no. You're just very ugly.


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Dec 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> ur coping with the fact you are well below average and thus incel by pretending to be average and claiming girls dont like you because "hurr they only want top 0.1% guys" when in reality - no. You're just very ugly.



false. im just a 6'3 230lb roided up ugly ogre. that's why girls don't like me. being tall means nothing if your face isn't good looking. but being good looking means nothing if your a manlet. you need a perfect balance of a above average face with above average height.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

bl0odyme5s said:


> false. im just a 6'3 230lb roided up ugly ogre. that's why girls don't like me. being tall means nothing if your face isn't good looking. but being good looking means nothing if your a manlet. you need a perfect balance of a above average face with a above average height.


Everything matters


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 3, 2020)

audimax said:


> Every girl, literally every girl that Ive been dating has commented in one way or another negatively about my height. I am 5'9.
> The cutoff is at fucking 5'11. At this height, girls stop commenting negatively about it and just dont talk about it. Below 5'11, you will hear negative comments.
> 
> Tldr: get to 5'11



I would say it's 6'. If you don't have a 6 as the first number in your height you are forever an incel.


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Everything matters



exactly.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

MellowJello said:


> I would say it's 6'. If you don't have a 6 as the first number in your height you are forever an incel.


Incel pitt


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> Incel pitt
> View attachment 846902
> View attachment 846903


Pitt is 6' and loved by most foids what are u on about


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

MellowJello said:


> Pitt is 6' and loved by most foids what are u on about


He's 5'11. Don't cope with "must be x height" there's no magic height where you're an incel. ITS EVERYTHING


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 3, 2020)

blackestofpills said:


> Can confirm
> I'm 5'9 manlet, and girls have called me short in my face


same here buddy

even girls you sleep with or see when they say shit like this it hurts


----------



## klamus (Dec 3, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its true. Girls always think im 6ft 4 6ft 5, when I'm 6ft 3. And i have a 6ft 6 friends who gurls think is like 6ft 10 lol.



You cant really tell height difference accurately when the difference gets above 6 inches. Thats Why 9+ inches shorter Girls think 6'6 is like 7ft


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (Dec 3, 2020)

Daily reminder I have 34 slays in London at 5'6" with average body features, just gymmaxed a bit. If you aim 2-3 points IRL below you and for girls below or at your height it is not over. My last two LTRs were 5'5" and 5'6" as well. 

*HOWEVER *every time you go out with your girl in a social situation she won't help but notice how small you are compared to other men. It will lead to relentless shit testing and potentially to the end of your relationship, or to her branch swinging. You are playing at a massive disadvantage. 

Is it worth it? Your call.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Dec 3, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> He's 5'11. Don't cope with "must be x height" there's no magic height where you're an incel. ITS EVERYTHING



I'm talking about men who aren't celebrities though. YOu have to keep in mind face, fame, and finance. Pitt grades well in all three, so height doesn't matter.

But I agree height is everything if you aren't a celebrity or an extremely good looking person, and even with the latter it can be hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Dec 3, 2020)

If u can’t wear athletic shoes and feel above average height then man...


----------

